# taIPan Products



## ProFIT (Oct 2, 2013)

Here is a pic of IPG's new taIPan line vials. Very smooth and no post injection pain at all! 

I also noticed that the first 3 vials I used were 12ml instead of 10ml!! Can't bitch about extra:sHa_thumbsup3:

This group hasn't been around longer then everyone else for no reason:action-smiley-033:


----------



## BigBob (Oct 2, 2013)

ProFIT said:


> Here is a pic of IPG's new taIPan line vials. Very smooth and no post injection pain at all!
> 
> I also noticed that the first 3 vials I used were 12ml instead of 10ml!! Can't bitch about extra:sHa_thumbsup3:
> 
> This group hasn't been around longer then everyone else for no reason:action-smiley-033:



Very Pretty :love1:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 2, 2013)

Nice rack of jugs...


----------



## chrisr116 (Oct 2, 2013)

Nice.  Makes my mouth water....


----------



## K1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Good looking products...With a decade and a half in the game, how can you go wrong with these guys!!


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 7, 2013)

A reliable long time favorite of mine.  I will try some of the TP label as well.
Thx T


----------



## odin (Oct 7, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## IPGear (Oct 10, 2013)

There were some label issues that the manufacturer has informed us
will be taken care of. Our incoming products should have a much nicer
label on the vial.

Also we are receiving a new batch of TREN so we will be offering the old 
batch off at a discounted price once the new ones land.

IPG


----------



## PRIDE (Oct 11, 2013)

IPGEAR said:


> There were some label issues that the manufacturer has informed us
> will be taken care of. Our incoming products should have a much nicer
> label on the vial.
> 
> ...



You guys are the best!!


----------



## fitnesskatz (Oct 11, 2013)

*fitnesskatz*

always solid


----------



## AGGRO (Oct 12, 2013)

Profit keep us posted on how you like them. Im getting in on their current sale so I will know soon enough


----------



## ProFIT (Oct 14, 2013)

AGGRO said:


> Profit keep us posted on how you like them. Im getting in on their current sale so I will know soon enough



Very smooth! You are going to really enjoy them:muscles:


----------



## AGGRO (Oct 20, 2013)

4 days from order to delivery!!:headbang:


----------



## AGGRO (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's a pic of some of mine!


----------



## PRIDE (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice:headbang:


----------



## chrisr116 (Oct 25, 2013)

AGGRO said:


> Here's a pic of some of mine!



If the vials are standard 10ml vials, aren't those overfilled to probably 11 or 12 ml?


----------



## AGGRO (Oct 25, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> If the vials are standard 10ml vials, aren't those overfilled to probably 11 or 12 ml?



Those are 20ml vials. Like Profit said above though most are overfilled by 2ml. It looks like all of my 20ml vials are filled to the very top:headbang:


----------



## K1 (Oct 30, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> If the vials are standard 10ml vials, aren't those overfilled to probably 11 or 12 ml?



From what I've hearing it looks like people are getting 12ml out of their 10's and 22-23ml out of their 20's...IPG is top notch, all the way!!


----------



## AGGRO (Oct 31, 2013)

Preloaded the first of my 20ml vials and got just over 22ml:action-smiley-033:


----------



## IPGear (Nov 2, 2013)

IPGEAR said:


> We noticed on a few of the boards we are on that many
> people are getting scammed by these new sources.
> 
> Anyone that knows us knows we are all about providing a
> ...



We would like to thank everyone for their continued support!

Our Scammers Special is still going on for a little bit longer.

Make sure to take advantage while there is still time!

Thanks,
IPG (taIPan Group)


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 3, 2013)

Its great to see you guys back!  will you guys be bringing 50mg anavars?


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 3, 2013)

hawkeye said:


> Its great to see you guys back!  will you guys be bringing 50mg anavars?



They still have the 50mg Var. I just received more with the vials!:headbang:


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 24, 2013)

AGGRO said:


> Preloaded the first of my 20ml vials and got just over 22ml:action-smiley-033:



Very nice!!


----------



## AtomAnt (Nov 25, 2013)

Ahhh...the NPP.  That is one delicious oil!!!!!

Running that bad bitch now.  I love it!


----------



## IPGear (Dec 9, 2013)

Our vials are now getting a professional upgrade with
new labels!

We will be adding STANZ, SUST300, T500, TRI-TREN
PRIMO ENAN & ACE to our line of oils.

We are also hoping to launch our own oral line within the
coming weeks.

IPG (taIPan)


----------



## AGGRO (Dec 27, 2013)

New labels and dragon logo look kick ass!!


----------



## PRIDE (Dec 28, 2013)

AGGRO said:


> New labels and dragon logo look kick ass!!



:yeahthat:


----------



## BigBob (Dec 28, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## AGGRO (Jan 17, 2014)

T500 and Tren blend just landed!!


----------



## Thor (Jan 19, 2014)

*Nice !*



AGGRO said:


> T500 and Tren blend just landed!!



 and 20 ml vials! love it !!!!:headbang:


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 22, 2014)

AGGRO said:


> T500 and Tren blend just landed!!



Hey Bud , would you let us know how things are after you pin that t500? If some low pip test at 500mgs is availableit would be great. 
My probiem is EO sensitive and i'm assuming at that dosage EO is involved.?
 Thanks, T...


----------



## AGGRO (Jan 24, 2014)

turbobusa said:


> Hey Bud , would you let us know how things are after you pin that t500? If some low pip test at 500mgs is availableit would be great.
> My probiem is EO sensitive and i'm assuming at that dosage EO is involved.?
> Thanks, T...



I've done a few shots already. No noticeable pip. A little stiff the next day but nothing bad at all.

I had asked them before on their oils and they said everything was made with GSO. 

Their T500 is a 250mg Enan and 250mg Cyp mix.


----------

